# All Neo enabler's



## rdhed (Jul 26, 2007)

My many thanks to all neo collectors on this forum. Because of you I now own my first 'Shotennou'. I was introduced to it last night at our society meeting. After having seen a picture of it on this site I knew I was bound to have an 'orchid purchase relapse'(OPR Syndrone). I know that one of the first steps to recovery is accepting responsibility for your own actions, but somehow I can't help feeling you are a little to blame also. Anyone feeling guilty yet? :evil:


----------



## Marco (Jul 26, 2007)

sweet pick red!

If you need/want anything picked up and shipped from the PA show just tell me. Cal-orchids and OL will be there oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh you silly Neo people, dont be surprised when your slippers stage a revolt!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2007)

rdhed said:


> My many thanks to all neo collectors on this forum. Because of you I now own my first 'Shotennou'. I was introduced to it last night at our society meeting. After having seen a picture of it on this site I knew I was bound to have an 'orchid purchase relapse'(OPR Syndrone). I know that one of the first steps to recovery is accepting responsibility for your own actions, but somehow I can't help feeling you are a little to blame also. Anyone feeling guilty yet? :evil:


Feeling guilty - heck no! Actually I bet you're feeling better now!
I like that - OPR Syndrome! Can you tell us more about this condition? Is it anything like taking that first drink ....... oke: Look out - we're ALL in trouble!


----------

